# Magic Pet BFF As seen on TV



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

I just wanted to know, has anyone try out this item? 
I'm had put an order in for one. I'm into killifish. 
Just wanted to know if anyone has try this out?:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Do you have more info on this item?


----------



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

This is all i have on them. 
Magic Fish by Fascinations Unique Toys & Gifts

Order on ebay.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks cool...but how many of the types of people who are likely to purchase that will know how to properly take care of the fish once it hatches?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know much about killfish but im asssuming fry care is similar to care for other fry which isnt the easiest in the world. Feeding liquid foods and keeping prestine water conditions, in im guessing a fish bowl, might not be so easy.


----------

